

Is it cool to post hacker events to hacker news? - whitmo

So in the interest of time, I'm asking for forgiveness rather than permission.<p>I'm getting the word out for a free event that the Pylons community is throwing in SF for folks interested in hacking webtech and python.<p>Pylons MiniCon SF, #0<p>It's from noon to 5pm on Friday 4/29. Ben Bangert and Chris McDonough keynoting about Pylons and Pyramid. Some former mochimedia folks are going to be talking about startup technology decision making @ convore and porting Pylons to Pyramid.<p>There will be openspaces, lightning talks and 25min short talks as well as food and beverage and shwag and undoubtably roving packs of recruiters.<p>Deetz on miniconf here: https://github.com/Pylons/miniconference<p>Apologies if this inappropriate.<p>-w
======
kgutteridge
Lanyrd.com is your friend for announcing events

